# Wild West themed RP with male shark



## StreetShark (Dec 7, 2017)

so I’m gonna attempt to set up an rp; fair warning, there’s a chance that this could devolve into NSFW, but to start it’s just going to be a Wild West themed rp.

I would like to fill all of the traditional tropes we often see in westerns, so I’m looking for:
A sheriff- open_mind
Deputy- @DMW45 
An outlaw leader (a few outlaws if there is enough interest)
A gunslinger - slycool
Some bar wenches 
A town drunk

This will be my first rp, so I’m very open to suggestions and would love for people to help me forge the narrative as we go along.

Let me know if your interested and we can flesh out the premise a bit more.


----------



## StreetShark (Dec 7, 2017)

Saved for future use.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 7, 2017)

An old Direwolf might make a good Sheriff... 

unless this is a shark-only world?


----------



## StreetShark (Dec 7, 2017)

Naw, I think I’m one of a kind. And what exactly is a dire wolf? Sounds cool. ok your the sherif


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 7, 2017)

Direwolf could represented many ways, but for me it is some where between this:






And this:


----------



## StreetShark (Dec 7, 2017)

So, swords, abs, and huge incisor... that’s gonna make for a badass sheriff. I might put myself as the deputy or the bartender, not sure until more people show interest.


----------



## SlyCool (Dec 7, 2017)

I love the Old West! I have a mountain lion fursona that I can totally see being a cocky but skilled Gunslinger, if you'll have me, of course!


----------



## StreetShark (Dec 7, 2017)

Absolutely @SlyCool , I’ll edit the original post to reflect that.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Dec 8, 2017)

Did you want to do it here or on chat. Lately I've been doing all my RPs on discord.


----------



## StreetShark (Dec 9, 2017)

Yea I mean I guess we can do it on discord if that’s the norm.


----------



## DMW45 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm interested in some RP, if this is still open.  Hit me up on my discord, DMW45#8565


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm afraid I have next to no experience in this sort of thing. I don't know if it would be better on Discord, but the conversation would definitely be faster there. My concern would be the difficulty in generating more expensive narrative... Discord is good for quick one sentence exchanges. But it wouldn't be good for trying to develop a comprehensive and immersive environment -- paragraph long responses would do better for that. I'm sure there's a middle ground somewhere. So I guess we have to decide what kind of RP world we want to have.


----------



## SlyCool (Dec 9, 2017)

I guess it boils down to preference. I think Discord would make it easier for us to stay on top of responses, but I agree with Open_Mind about the immersion. Pretty sure Discord has a 2000 character limit and that can hinder someone that prefers semi/para responses.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Dec 9, 2017)

Discord doesn't prevent anyone from posting paragraphs, actually. Yes, the 2000 character per post limit is annoying, but you can easily type it all out and then split the whole thing into two posts if you need to. Play-by-post is possible on there as well, as it preserves chat logs and makes past posts visible to users no matter when they log in or open the channel (unless someone decides to remove/alter the posts for some reason). If you are concerned that players would have less _incentive_ to post paragraphs because the RP is in real time, then I can understand your sentiment. But in my experience, if several characters are only talking to each other and are taking turns saying their piece, then it would tend to carry on like a regular conversation where each exchange or idea consist of a sentence or two. If you are concerned about folks spamming, then make a rule that players must put all of their actions and dialog into a single post, but then wait for someone to respond to it before posting again (that's my rule, anyway). If anyone actually _needs_ to express their character's action or exchange in a very lengthy paragraph but are concerned that they would take so long that others won't give them the chance, then they can tell everyone that they intend to type a wall of text so that everyone else waits.


----------



## StreetShark (Dec 9, 2017)

Good ideas. I think discord will be fine. Maybe I’ll set up a scene every time we get together to rp and then we can all work within the confines of said scene. So let’s say @SlyCool rolls into town midday and puts his riding horse in the stable and decides that’s it too hot out to do much more than grab a drink in the saloon. Maybe he walks into the saloon and one of the gang members just open-handed slapped one of the bar wenches: begin scene.

Something like that, and we could all populate the bar and react to the situation that way. I like the turn based response system you’ve proposed @Blue_Jay


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 9, 2017)

^^ like this plan. Y'all will need to be a little patient with me at first. I'm ... ur ... _inexperienced_ with RP.   Will do my best to keep up


----------



## StreetShark (Dec 9, 2017)

I think we are both learning atm. I was gonna wait for a few more people before we got started


----------



## DMW45 (Dec 9, 2017)

Like I said, I'm interested, go ahead and add me.  I'm interested in bein one of the good guys, at least.


----------



## StreetShark (Dec 9, 2017)

alright your in


----------



## Blue_Jay (Dec 12, 2017)

Sure. Just send me an invite or link on PM.


----------



## Komi (Dec 13, 2017)

What time zone are you guys on?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Dec 13, 2017)

Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## DMW45 (Dec 13, 2017)

EST


----------

